# RIP Ajax, you were a very good dog...



## Steve (Aug 6, 2012)

Just want to apologize if I've been short lately.  One of my dogs has been sick and that's been stressing me out.  He stopped eating completely, so I took him to the vet.  Turns out he had a football sized mass in his abdomen.  Had to euthanize him yesterday.   

In retrospect, there were signs.  He was drinking a lot of water, going out more often and was throwing up his food far more than usual.  But we took him to the vet about 2 months ago and we all thought (even the vet) it was diet/allergy related.  So, we were actively changing up his diet, and as you guys with dogs know, when you're changing up protein sources, it has to go slow and it can upset their stomachs.

So, all of that masked what was an increasingly large tumor that ultimately displaced his stomach to the point that he stopped eating completely on Thursday and couldn't even keep water down yesterday.   He was a very good dog, though.  While he must have been in pain, he never got the least bit crabby with my 3 year old, Lily, and he will be missed.

Lily asked where we were taking him, and I said to the vet.  She then said that the vet would make him feel better, and I told her that we were probably going to leave Ajax with the vet forever.  She said, "Oh, then he can play with Duke."  We had to euthanize Duke last May, and she still talks about him.  

So, yeah...  I don't know where you guys come down on it, but we've always considered our dogs to be members of the family, and I'm going to miss my buddy.

View attachment $ajaxx.jpg


----------



## Tgace (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Steve. We love our mutt too...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## granfire (Aug 6, 2012)

Awe, what a sweet face.

please, don't beat yourself up: Animals are very good in hiding when they feel unwell. many times by the time we observe that they are not quiet right something can be terribly wrong. 

Many hugs to you and your family!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 6, 2012)

Steve said:


> Just want to apologize if I've been short lately.  One of my dogs has been sick and that's been stressing me out.  He stopped eating completely, so I took him to the vet.  Turns out he had a football sized mass in his abdomen.  Had to euthanize him yesterday.
> 
> In retrospect, there were signs.  He was drinking a lot of water, going out more often and was throwing up his food far more than usual.  But we took him to the vet about 2 months ago and we all thought (even the vet) it was diet/allergy related.  So, we were actively changing up his diet, and as you guys with dogs know, when you're changing up protein sources, it has to go slow and it can upset their stomachs.
> 
> ...


Very sad for you Steve. I have lost a few fur family members over the years and it is always very hard to part with them. Sorry.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2012)

So sorry, Steve. I'll be heartbroken when that time comes for my Angel. Hang in there, bro.


----------



## harlan (Aug 6, 2012)

Condolances, Steve. *hugs*


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 6, 2012)

I join with my fellows in sending my heartfelt sympathies - as they have intimated about the canines that share our homes with us, just because they have four legs and fur does not mean we love them any the less than the two-legs in our lives .  

I wept like a child when I buried my Pip, a simply delightful Border Collie; and I felt her loss so keenly that I have never let another dog into my life (tho' they love me and I love them (very much a 'dog' person)).  Ajax looked like he was a kindly soul and I take no shame as I shed a tear for his passing and the pain it gives you.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 6, 2012)

We're going through mystery illness time with our 2 year old Schipperke.  It's not much fun, and I'm hoping he won't end up like your pup.  It just isn't fair.


----------



## K-man (Aug 6, 2012)

My thoughts are with you as well. Our dogs are very special in our house too.


----------



## aedrasteia (Aug 6, 2012)

Steve

thinking of you and Ajax and Mark and his Pip,  and all of us with those creatures who put
their faith and trust in us, limited and fallible people that we are, trusting us to know what is best to do 
and when to do it. Open-hearted love and trust.

It is as close to sacred as we can come.


----------



## Takai (Aug 6, 2012)

The passing of any four legged furry family member is heart wrenching time. We had to put down our Lab/German Shepherd Athena a little over a year ago. The kids still cry about how much they miss her when they get really upset. Truth be told, I miss her to when I get upset.

You have my condolences.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 7, 2012)

It is natural you are upset Steve.. You would describe him and your description it would sound just like he were a person all of his own connected to you through love and affection like doggies always are.. So like everyone here says he is not *just* a pet.. he is integral part of your family and so there is a gap in his absence.. And you can remember how he come to have the name Ajax?  You say you miss him.. you all miss him.. I hope you accept how you feel now Steve and know it is ok and exactly right to feel how you feel about him yes? It sounds silly maybe and but I remember what I do is just call to mind all the big stupid doggie hugs and slobbery kisses and imagine him say to me - hey I gotta have another crazy adventure (like Littlest Hobo) so I will catch you later! and I wave him au revoir and bon voyage.. My love and wishes to you Steve and all of your family .. Jx


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2012)

Our sincere condolences, Steve.  Our dogs are our companions, and we treasure them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. We had to put down our dalmation several years ago. It wasn't easy. What a personality she had. So I can empathize with your loss. Hang in there.

We now have a part shitsu part some other breed and all pup.


----------



## MJS (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Steve.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful dog.  Was he some type of lab?  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.  He was a sweet, gentle soul.



dancingalone said:


> Beautiful dog.  Was he some type of lab?  I am sorry for your loss.


He was a mutt, but my best guess is that he was a mix of Great Pyranese, Australian Shepherd and some kind of lab or retriever.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 7, 2012)

Truly sorry for your loss Steve.  Pets are like family for us and the passing of one is mourned.  Amazing how much they become part of our lives.


----------



## Kurai (Aug 7, 2012)

My condolences to the loss of your family member.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, Steve. We had to put down one of our dogs last year, and more recently, some asshat decided to poison another one-this, as well as the flaring up of some health issues, has led to me being more than a little ill tempered for the past few months.

They always go, somehow, and it never gets any easier.

View attachment 
I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."


----------



## granfire (Aug 7, 2012)

elder999 said:


> View attachment 17089
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
> I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
> I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
> "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."



damn, now i am crying....


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2012)

Q: How can you prove that a dog is truly a man's best friend?

A: Put your dog and your wife in the trunk of the car for an hour. When you open the trunk, who is really happy to see you? 



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tames D (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Steve - I've been there a few times and I still miss my buddies. Sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 7, 2012)

Tgace said:


> Q: How can you prove that a dog is truly a man's best friend?
> 
> A: Put your dog and your wife in the trunk of the car for an hour. When you open the trunk, who is really happy to see you?
> 
> ...



Have you tested this? :uhyeah:


----------



## Takai (Aug 7, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Have you tested this? :uhyeah:



Considering he was able to post it on the internet. I would guess no.


----------

